# Your brushing routine?



## Haruka (May 2, 2012)

Hi, all! 

Since my puppy has started shedding more than he was before, I'm assuming it's either seasonal shedding or he's growing into his adult coat. Either way, more fur is finding its way on our clothes and furniture and I'm clueless when it comes to efficient dog brushes! The only brush I own is a double-sided brush from Hartz, but in no way do I feel like it's getting the job done!

I'd love to know what you guys do and use to efficiently control shedding! I've heard about the Furminator, but I'm not sure if it's safe to use on a puppy. If it helps any, my pup seems to have a double coat in most areas, he's a mixed breed (APBT most likely to be mixed with German Shepherd according to the SPCA, but it's hard to tell and opinions differ) and his fur is short but definitely longer than that of an APBT. 

I've read some positive reviews concerning the Kong Zoom Groom brush for short-haired dogs on here. Do you guys use multiple brushes? What are your routines?  

(Sorry if I was redundant in my question, haha! :redface


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

I've never tried a furminator. Some people swear by it, some people say it wrecks a double coat.

I used a slicker on my GSD mix. It worked really well, though nothing prevents the shedding of a double coat or the need to constantly brush during that shedding.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

A Furminator will work well on your dogs coat, but its important not to use it more than once weekly at the MOST. Also, a rubber curry horse brush works grear, especially on the shorter areas like ears, cheeks, top of head and belly and legs where you cannot use the Furminator. The Zoom grooms work best IMO in the bath when the dog is soaped up, I dont like them much on a dry coat tho.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

My boy has a single coat that is 1-1.5" in the longest areas and I use a zoom groom while he's 'heavily' shedding. Heavily in quotes because I don't think he's ever really THAT bad, just worse right now than most of the rest of the year. He's not really fond of being brushed at all but with lots of treats he's getting much better about it. For the last few weeks I've been brushing him out with the zoom groom at least once a week with good results.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Before I got the furminator I used a shedding rake to pull out old coat, worked very nicely and much cheaper.

Do try giving a warm bath and brushing, combing and/or ruffling the coat until your dog is completely dry. It is just at the point the fur is nearly dry that the most fur comes out so be sure to work until completely dry. I do this during a walk on a warm enough day, just stop every five minutes and go over the entire coat. When she was really blowing coat I put the fur into a baggie as I was getting a huge handful off each time I went through the coat. You can do this with a wet dog without shampooing first. This would cut Sassy's shedding to a very low level for about a week.


----------



## schnauzermom4life (May 26, 2012)

If they are a medium/long hair dog, like a Lab, Husky, German Sheppard, etc. the furminator brush would work great. The Kong Zoom Groom brush is good for dogs with short hair like pugs, pit bulls, chihuahuas, bull dogs, great danes etc. From your icon picture it looks like he is a Sheppard mix, and if he is they will shed heavy 2-3 times a year. Usually during fall, winter, and spring (spring being the worst). If he is a short hair dog, he will most likely shed continuously through out the year because he doesn't have an undercoat to lose. His hair is constantly being replaced.


----------



## Haruka (May 2, 2012)

Thank you very much everyone! All your suggestions were very informative and have helped me tons in making a decision!  

For the moment I think I'll invest in a slicker brush and Kong Zoom Groom brush, since it's a little ambiguous as to if he has a double coat or not haha! His fur is not as long as that of a Husky or German Shepherd, and it's close to his skin as would be the fur of a pug or APBT (but longer than their fur), although at some places when you lift the fur it seems like he has a bit of an undercoat which is light beige and this is what he sheds. When I brush him it's only the shorter, light beige fur that comes out. For those reasons I'll wait and see how those brushes work and then if needed I'll invest in a Furminator or shedding rake!

And thank you for the tip, Kathyy! I noticed he lost a lot more fur after getting wet and it would be a great idea to brush him down until he's dry after a shower or a swim in the lake!


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

My dog has a lab-length coat, but much softer, thicker, and not waterproof. The kong zoom groom works great about once a week during heavy shedding. I do it outside so I don't end up with hair flying inside the house.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Whoops, that is a very important tip! Groom shedding dogs outside, each hair that is removed out there is one less for the dust puppies. I will do it inside if I need to vacuum anyway though.


----------



## Sarayu14 (Apr 26, 2010)

At the shop that I am learning they do the complete Furminator treatment, the shampoo, conditioner, and the tool. I groomed one pug that has the full treatment every time she comes in and I got almost no hair off of that dog. I also really like the curry brushes. I also really like the Mars Coat King for the double coated breeds like my Golden. I used it on her the other day and she looks 100% better than she ever has, and I think that she lost at least 2 dogs with the amount of under coat that came off.


----------



## Haruka (May 2, 2012)

Thank you very much everyone for all your replies! I ended up buying a Kong Zoom Groom brush and a shedding rake! Niko's fur just wasn't long enough for a slicker brush and the purchased brushes seem to be working well! I have yet to brush him after/during his bath but I am definitely brushing him outside in order to avoid hair accumulation in the house!


----------

